# Interested in ibew



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

hhb480 said:


> Seeing if any union member can point me in the right direction. I've been in the electrical trade for little over 8 years I hold a tx journeyman license and a tx masters license I've always worked open shops and have only heard the "bad" of the union but have realized now all good things about the union and would like to join the ibew. Where I live is L.U. 60 and have went in to talk to them they told me to go apply with the contractors and seems I'm just getting the run around is it because I'm already licensed and not an apprentice would appreciate some feedback and some advice on trying to join. Thanks


They don't want you, unless you can bust up an open shop and force then into the UNION, considering the everyone in Texas has a Gun, you probably don't want to do that.

If they will not take you on without coning you into screwing someone good, then don't do it.



Start your own business you will be better off....Good luck.And Welcome to ET:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

More than likely they do not need electricians at present. So basically they are telling you if you can get hired on with a union shop they will let you in. Or they can't be bothered with you.


Get your ducks in a row and try some networking, keep plugging away.

Or move.


----------



## hhb480 (May 16, 2015)

Thnx guys


----------



## hhb480 (May 16, 2015)

May just move on and stay with open shops then, the other day was picked up by large union shop went in to talk to them they asked me to fill out app and sit down interview and take skill assessment test which they graded in front of me and did great they offered me a job and offered to pay me 50 cents an hour less than in jiw then the next day called me and said he just got word of a hiring seize and now can't hire me thought the whole thing was wierd


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

hhb480 said:


> May just move on and stay with open shops then, the other day was picked up by large union shop went in to talk to them they asked me to fill out app and sit down interview and take skill assessment test which they graded in front of me and did great they offered me a job and offered to pay me 50 cents an hour less than in jiw then the next day called me and said he just got word of a hiring seize and now can't hire me thought the whole thing was wierd


That's bs they jerked you around like that. you were close to getting in, then someone from the hall dropped the hammer.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The whole thing makes no sense to me, but then I have no idea how it works in Texas. 

Around here if the hall can't supply a signatory contractor with manpower, the contractor has the right to hire off the street. I have never seen that happen. The fact that the contractor even had a test prepared and waiting for applicants is bizarre to me, unless it was for some in house union.

If they are having problems supplying contractors with labor, they should be taking guys in, not sending them to apply for work with their contractors. The only thing I can think of is that this is one way for them to put you to work without taking you in. This way they won't have to worry about you when times get slow. 

I hope that is not the case.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I am no longer in the IBEW.
I loved the work but hated the politics. As a libertarian leaning independent I got tired of the constant shilling for every democratic candidate running for office. The stupidest idiot running for office would get their endorsement and cash by simply running as a democrat.
If they would keep the political campaigning out of the hall and concentrate on the electrical trade they would be increasing union membership instead watching it decline.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I am no longer in the IBEW.
> I loved the work but hated the politics. As a libertarian leaning independent I got tired of the constant shilling for every democratic candidate running for office. The stupidest idiot running for office would get their endorsement and cash by simply running as a democrat.
> If they would keep the political campaigning out of the hall and concentrate on the electrical trade they would be increasing union membership instead watching it decline.


Sounds like you were in a crappy union. Mine endorsed the best candidate for labor, which sometimes were Republicans or Independents that leaned right.


----------



## hhb480 (May 16, 2015)

cabletie said:


> The whole thing makes no sense to me, but then I have no idea how it works in Texas.
> 
> Around here if the hall can't supply a signatory contractor with manpower, the contractor has the right to hire off the street. I have never seen that happen. The fact that the contractor even had a test prepared and waiting for applicants is bizarre to me, unless it was for some in house union.
> 
> ...


Then what is the normal protocol to get in when you are already a journeyman/master and never went through the jatc program. Do I have to go straight to contractors and try to get organized in or can I go to hall and ask to take the journeyman inside wiremans exam.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

There are at least 4 different groups represented in the referral system. 
When a job goes through those 4 maybe 5 depending on if that union has CW/CE classifications only then may a contractor hire someone off the street. The union has 48 hours from the time of the job request to fill that job and if they are unable to do so then the contractor can hire you as a temporary employee. The contractor shall notify the the business manager immediately and those employees shall be replaced when there is an applicant available from the normal referral procedure. 

What the contractor did was wrong and they had no damn right to offer you anything as a quick check shows there are 5 members on book 1 and 5 on book 2 and 5 members on the CW/CE list in that union. Those members have first dibs on any job not a non member off the street that a contractor wants to hire. 

If you want to get in then talk to the organizer and take it from there and good luck


----------



## hhb480 (May 16, 2015)

I agree. Ita not my intention to step on any toes or go over anyone. Want to do it the right way and EARN the same respect as any other electricians on the job


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know about Texas, but in NJ you would go to the hall and get an application for the A apprenticeship program. You would have to do the five year JATC program again. 

In the past when times were real good they may take guys in that had experience through the JIT program. I don't think our hall has that anymore. You would test and only do the part of the apprenticeship that you did not pass. They had the test broken down into half year increments. 

The other way at my hall was to get into the B program. They would take you in at anytime of year. You had to have a min five years experience. It did not mater if you had your masters or not. Masters would not help you skip the apprentichip. You would do five years in B before becoming eligible to test Into A. Then you would do the last three years of A apprenticeship. 

Things have changed in our hall since I went through the program twenty eight years ago. Now they call the B program CE/CW. The only thing I know that changed with the name is now you don't test into A when changing from CW but you have to do the first two years of apprenticeship whe you are a CE/CW. 

Our B program always had the same Benifit package, just half the salary. Now we have a two tier Benifit package for medical but the pensions are both the same. B rate is always half of A for the wages. It never made sense to me when I hear people waiting to get into A year after year when they are working non union. I would get my foot in the door with the B program. It could be a raise, and you only have to do an extra three years without having to go back to first year wages. To each their own. 

It still does not matter if you have your masters. I know plenty of guys that had to go through the whole program even with their contractors license. A lot of the guys that got in through the JIT program left when work slowed down.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

hhb480 said:


> May just move on and stay with open shops then, the other day was picked up by large union shop went in to talk to them they asked me to fill out app and sit down interview and take skill assessment test which they graded in front of me and did great they offered me a job and offered to pay me 50 cents an hour less than in jiw then the next day called me and said he just got word of a hiring seize and now can't hire me thought the whole thing was wierd


What does jiw mean?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

God Bless the Union .




Pete


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Every local union has different policies for admitting new members to the union. 

If this local's business manager and organizer are being total douches and are truly giving you the run around then either look for another local to join, try to find a current member who can help you get the information or stay non union.

Being a IBEW member myself I can tell you there are guys or gals in the hall's office who can be very off putting and unfortunately that hurts the IBEW but it is up to the local membership to make sure they are electing people who are not A-holes.

Good luck either way.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

What does JIT, CE/CW JIW stand for?


----------



## hhb480 (May 16, 2015)

Jiw means journeyman inside wireman ce means construction electrician and cw means construction wireman


----------



## hhb480 (May 16, 2015)

cabletie said:


> I don't know about Texas, but in NJ you would go to the hall and get an application for the A apprenticeship program. You would have to do the five year JATC program again.
> 
> In the past when times were real good they may take guys in that had experience through the JIT program. I don't think our hall has that anymore. You would test and only do the part of the apprenticeship that you did not pass. They had the test broken down into half year increments.
> 
> ...


Well that's what I was hoping wouldn't happen. Cuz even though I didn't start union or become certified in the union I still put in time and went through a lot of bs and put my sweat and blood into learning the trade and never hung up bags.
Don't really have any reason to have a master's license cuz I do not plan on starting a company only wanted it for my own self gratification that I started green 8 years ago and earn my way to a master electrician at 29yrs old. 
I wouldn't so much mind starting over if it was just me cuz theirs always new things to learn in our trade but I have a wife and 3 kids to take care of and that's one of the major reasons I was looking to join the ibew in first place for the benefits retirement and and make sure they'd be taken care of financially if something happens to me. 
Guess I need to weight out my options. Thanks for the info


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

pjholguin said:


> What does JIT ?


Journeyman in training

It was a way to bring guys in at journeymen rate but still have them do apprenticeship time if they needed it.

Same as the new CE/CW only CE/CW is at half the A rate.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Here (Washington DC) if we need men we call the hall if the bench is empty we can look for our own help or if we have an open shop man we want to hire we send him to the hall to sign up.


----------



## hhb480 (May 16, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> Here (Washington DC) if we need men we call the hall if the bench is empty we can look for our own help or if we have an open shop man we want to hire we send him to the hall to sign up.


Yeah finally figured out that's how it all works but if your already certified I'm thinking now there's really no place for you cuz if the hall can't supply the manpower and contractors go outside union like my situation I may have only worked 2 days than a union journeyman goes to the books and sent to replace me. And I'm pretty sure I can't just walk into the union hall out here and say I want to take the jiw exam, just seems the only way is to start over as an apprentice and I don't know much about the CE/CW program but the apprentices have a higher salary


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> I don't know much about the CE/CW program but the apprentices have a higher salary


I hope I don't have CE/CW reversed, but CE (Construction electrician) is a resi/commercial apprentice. Their rate starts the same as first year "A". It is the same course as "A" but you only do the first two years. Then they become CW (Construction Wireman). Their rate is about the same as third year "A". The other difference between them and a third year is their annuity. CW is lower. 

They stay at CW for three years and then go into the third year "A", and finish their apprenticeship. CW is 50% of "A" wages. In my local it is around $24 an hour. At CW rate you may do better or worse working open shop. That would depend on work experience and the contractor you are working for.

The health benefits for anyone making less than "A" rate is at tier 2. Because our health care is 27% of our package, anyone making less is contributing less. The local and international pension is the same. 

Annuity for CW is different and can be voted on if a CW brings it to the floor. It would be voted on by CW only. Any increase in CW annuity would come out of the take home pay or the next raise.

I went through a similar system 28 years ago. I came in on a "B" permit because I had the minimum five years experience and school. Today that would be called a CW. I did my 5 years and went into the "A" apprenticeship. Back then you had to test into "A" to make the change. Then do fourth and fifth year. Today there is no test to change over to "A", but you have to do all five years of the apprenticeship. With your experience you would get paid CW (not the CE apprentice rate) while you did the first two years. you could also get paid Foreman's rate if you are running work, or if the contractor wants to pay you over scale. Half of my "B" time was at B foreman's rate.

I worked with many guys, all different ages, with and without family, with and without contractors licenses. Some made it through to "A". Some left to go into their own business. some came back as "JIT's". Some went on to become Business managers, agents and presidents of our local.

No ones experience will be the same. 

Keep in mind what I described is how it works in my local. I have no idea how it would work in yours.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

hhb480 said:


> Seeing if any union member can point me in the right direction. I've been in the electrical trade for little over 8 years I hold a tx journeyman license and a tx masters license I've always worked open shops and have only heard the "bad" of the union but have realized now all good things about the union and would like to join the ibew. Where I live is L.U. 60 and have went in to talk to them they told me to go apply with the contractors and seems I'm just getting the run around is it because I'm already licensed and not an apprentice would appreciate some feedback and some advice on trying to join. Thanks


Start your own electrical business. Hire two guys...Then they will talk to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

I was in LU 124 for 10+ years. I've never been treated so badly in all my working years. I got tired of all the backstabbing from the members and the foreman/general Foreman treating us like prison inmates. I'm a licensed professional, and I expect to be treated as such. With all the time I had off, drawing unemployment, I studied my ass off, got my masters license and opened my own shop. Now I'm in charge of my own destiny and not at the mercy of someone else's business plan. Also, don't let anyone tell you you can't make good money doing resi service work. I know for a fact there are contractors in Texas on this site charging more than what union construction shops charge. The money is out there, go get it. You don't need a golden ticket to get paid well.


----------

